# Hi,I am 7 week pregnant with my first baby



## abcd100

Hi Ladies,
I am new here and first time pregnant and too much worry as my hcg level was 11,000 at week4 and 6 days and then hcg was 207,000 at week 7.
I had an ultrasound and there was a fetus with normal heart beat.
Do you think the hcg levels is something that I should worry about?
Thanks


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hi if they are rising that's a good thing, they don't routinely check hcg levels here in the uk. 

Welcome i am 25 weeks 3days with baby no 4


----------



## abcd100

Thanks for the positive answer and congratulation on your new baby :)


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: congratulations on your pregnancy! Yes if you HCG levels are rising that is for sure a good thing :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! Congratulations :)


----------



## SophBabes

welcome hun, the hcg levels are rising so nothing to worry about :) enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## ChiiBaby

Hello and welcome to BnB! :hugs:

Congrats!


----------



## abcd100

Many Thanks Ladies :)


----------

